# Anchorage, Alaska turns 100



## emteeachque (Nov 15, 2003)

Yup, this April marks the 100 year anniversary of Alaska's largest city. So in tribute, I put together this set that anti-climatically counts up to 89 pictures.

*Anchorage Fun Facts*
1. Anchorage was founded when President Woodrow Wilson declared the banks of Ship Creek to be the home base of the newly established Alaska Railroad which was tasked with building a rail line into the interior.

2. Over 40% of Alaska's population resides in the Anchorage metro (300k), making it second only to New York in terms of statewide population concentrated in one city. 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









shoutout to my peeps!









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.


















63.









64.









65.









he shouldn't have gone to Hawaii...









67.









68.









69.









70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









81.









82.









83.









84.









86.









87.









88.









89. Goodnight


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Anchorage :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very good pics.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fabulous photos here; very interesting too.


----------



## dangminhquang (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice pics. thanks

___________________________________________

*WWW.QNVTRAVEL.COM*


----------



## agfbarra (Jan 12, 2018)




----------

